# Left Over Saaz Hops...



## joecast (9/9/03)

ive got about 35g of saaz sitting in the fridge i would like to use soon. (used 15g in a pilsner but coiuldnt notice much aroma) my next batch is going to be a wheat and thought i would dry hop the 35g in that. would that add anything to the wheat beer, as in making an improvement, or would it conflict with the style i am going for? has anyone used saaz in a wheat before? i know this is mostly based on personal preference but i guess i am just looking for reassurance. thanks
joe


----------



## RobW (9/9/03)

Traditionally German wheat beers have very low to no hop aroma but that doesn't mean you can't do it. Maybe just dry hop half the brew so you can compare - experimenting is half the fun in this game. Otherwise save it for a lager or a pilsner.


----------



## GMK (9/9/03)

Joe

I have dry hopped wheat beers with saaz.

Rack into a secondary and dry hop with half the hops.
Taste after 1 week....if need be dry hop with the other half.

Note:
That the hop flavour will diminish over time...


----------

